# HOWTO: Set wallpaper on-the-fly in Openbox using Feh



## bes (Aug 23, 2011)

This modest howto assumes that graphics/feh is installed and working properly.

Suppose your wallpapers are stored in the directory ~/wallpapers

There are a few examples of themes in /usr/local/share/doc/feh/examples/themes
Here's another one called "wall" :

```
wall -qrNA "feh --bg-scale "%f"" --title "Wallpaper" -g 320x240
```
Add above string to your ~/.config/feh/themes
 and try this command in a terminal: 

```
feh -Twall wallpapers/
```
You can use right and left arrows on the keyboard , or weel mouse , or click into window to select wallpaper . When you are decided press ENTER .

Of course , you can also add the appropriate item to openbox menu by editing  ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml . It might look something like this .


----------

